# tia son and daughter winter



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

The big change and difference


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

very beautiful! dont you love their photo faces?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah Otto is very expressive sometimes


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

haha i can tell  they are stunning


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, I love all 9 of them (Tias babies)


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

did you keep the lot?! how many ferrets do you own if i can ask?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I kept all yes apart from 1 who went to a special home. i have a few as i keep all i breed but I only ever breed once every 2-4 years


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

your lucky gotta say, i imagine its nice seeing them go from tiny babies to their sizes


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> your lucky gotta say, i imagine its nice seeing them go from tiny babies to their sizes


if you look back i posted Tias birth the tread was called Tia's babies.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/ferrets/171442-tias-babies.html


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

aww beautiful! tia looks stunning when she was pregnant  the babies are beautiful, how are they these days?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> aww beautiful! tia looks stunning when she was pregnant  the babies are beautiful, how are they these days?


they are as stunning as Tia, you can't tell them apart from her the only way you can is because Tia's nipples are different obviously


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

aw i bet they are a sight


----------

